# East Mids Meet #14 - take 2 ;o) Sunday 25th March 11:00am



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

After the success of last months meet I'm going to offer the same cruise route again for anyone who missed last month :wink:

Going to start at The Snipe, just off Junction 28 of the M1 at 11:00am. We'll leave about 11:30am and then have the 2 hour cruise down the The Kings Arms where we'll have a table booked for 2:00pm for food.

The cruise route will take us through Ollerton, Southwell and Loudham and then down the '46 to Kegworth. Pretty stunning route and quite different from the Matlock / Chatsworth runs I was doing last year.

Anyone with PMR radios if you can make sure you bring them please. I'll also have the laptop with me for vag-com scans if anyone needs it.

*So who's up for this one, don't all post at once, lol!*

*Nem
Mctavish - for food
Crooky225
TTDunc
Ant +1
LoTTie
TTbabe
YogiBear
P1LSY
dhans15
Julie - Maybe
CH_Peter - maybe
whirlypig - maybe
Chapman.IT - maybe
...*

*Meet Point:*

*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

*End Point:*

*The Kings Arms 
Derby Rd, Hathern, Loughborough, Leicestershire LE12 5LD*

Nick


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick,

Can't make the cruise because I am on nights but I will try and come over in the afternoon and meet you at the Kings Arms.
Chris


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

mctavish said:


> Nick,
> 
> Can't make the cruise because I am on nights but I will try and come over in the afternoon and meet you at the Kings Arms.
> Chris


Stunning news mate. Hope to see you then.

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Will deffo try to make this one


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Nick

Sorry but i won't be able to make this one. Family commitments 

I'll be along for the APS mini meet the day before though so will see see you there.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

count me in [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

A "maybe" for me.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> A "maybe" for me.


If you do go let me know and we can "cruise" up...


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > A "maybe" for me.
> ...


Really want to go out on this, since APS will have done some magic on my car the day before.

Will let you know if I'm allowed out to play!


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

hi nick

put ant + 1 down

cheers

ant


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Nick, I'm also a maybe subject to work...


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Me me me  8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Me me me  8)


Oh yeah! Added to list 

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry nick, am sorting out a west mids run to your meet, dont know if we will meet up with lottie or if we will go northen route, a5/ toll road to catch the staff area will let you know more later
:wink: fraser


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice one fraser, meant to pm you to see if you were going to but have got totally sidetracked.

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

I know the feeling, will post up some more details soon.
Ps will send artica to you soon,--- i hope :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Nick, this is the same weekend as the APS open day: I really can't afford to have two TT play days in the same weekend at the moment.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Sorry Nick, this is the same weekend as the APS open day: I really can't afford to have two TT play days in the same weekend at the moment.
> 
> Dave


You can, 

See you Saturday then mate.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Sorry Nick, this is the same weekend as the APS open day: I really can't afford to have two TT play days in the same weekend at the moment.
> 
> Dave


Rubbish!!! :lol: :lol: I'm a girl and I'm having two TT play days!! :wink: :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All work and no play makes Dave a dull boy....



Nick


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

sorry matey got my boy all weekend...3 and a half will never sit in the car for that long!

would like to have met up though i need a good old vag com session me thinks...

next one, have fun all !!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick can you bring Vag-Com with you? :wink:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

John has washed my car for me :wink:  - we'll be there - don't go without us as I'm collecting a few folk en route so could be 11.15ish. 8)

Sunshine please Mr Weather man, my qS is clean for once. :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't forget the clocks go forward tonight, I think I'm right in saying that, so don't go turning up an hour late!!!

See you all tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

A really great meet and day out! 8)

Thanks to Nick for leading a great cruise, excellent scenery and Pete even got his top off. :wink: 

Great to meet up with some new faces and a big thanks and good to meet you to the two new attendees who cruised up with me from Warwick, two very nice cars there. Shaker - air in those tyres quickly!! :lol: :wink:

A very good day out, had a good drive home and nice to see a fault free scan again - cheers Nick. :wink:

Cheers to all for attending and to Nick for arranging.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for coming today, thought it was a really awesome meet. Was great to meet a couple of new faces, and nice as usual to catch up with the rest 

Have just uploaded my pics, so have a look:

http://public.fotki.com/NemesisNG/ttoc- ... et-250307/

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Ha! I did smile as well! Cheesy!


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Nem said:


> Thanks to everyone for coming today, thought it was a really awesome meet. Was great to meet a couple of new faces, and nice as usual to catch up with the rest
> 
> Have just uploaded my pics, so have a look:
> 
> ...


Have just taken a look to see when the next East Midlands Meet was.....perfect timing or what :? Will definitely keep an eye open for the next! I need to get out more 

Please tell me that this photo is reversed (wing-mirrored)& that you dont have to have a left hooker & you all drive on the wrong side of the road to up the excitement!!!  Great weather for it today too 



CH_Peter said:


>


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

damnitsfast said:


> Please tell me that this photo is reversed (wing-mirrored)& that you dont have to have a left hooker & you all drive on the wrong side of the road to up the excitement!!!


This photo is reversed (wing mirrored) and I don't have a left hooker and we didn't all drive on the wrong side of the road to up the excitement.

Although, it was at this point that half the convoy missed a turn at the top of the road, which is why we're all waiting...


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me that this photo is reversed (wing-mirrored)& that you dont have to have a left hooker & you all drive on the wrong side of the road to up the excitement!!!
> ...


We were just testing you were watching... that's all. :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > damnitsfast said:
> ...


I said we should just leave you behind. :wink:


----------



## dhans15 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi guys

It was a great TT day out indeed .

Thanks to Nick for organising a good cruise and the route was quite scenic. It was the first cruise for me and my 8 year old son keerthan who had a gala time with the pmr raadio 

Nick must be incredilbly skilled to drive the car with a camera in one hand and the pmr radio in the other 

Cheers Nick for giving a clean chit to the car[ vag.com] which is always good to know :roll:

Good job Emma for spotting the almost airless wheel  and thanks for checking the tyre pressures. I did fill some more air into the tyres before we set off home.

Will try and post some pictures if I can :?

Shaker


----------



## dhans15 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi

Hope you can see the pictures. Bear with me if it fails :?

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/ganapathy ... uise250307

Shaker


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

great day out ... thank you agin to nick for vagcom, good route and booking the weather.

Ant


----------



## P1LSY (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice one!!

I will second Shaker's thanks.....great job!!

I was just a little sorry for leaving a little early, but needed to get back to the rest of the family!!!

Good to meet you all, and I will certainly be keeping an eye open for the next one!!

Take it easy

Alan (& Warren) 8)


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me that this photo is reversed (wing-mirrored)& that you dont have to have a left hooker & you all drive on the wrong side of the road to up the excitement!!!
> ...


My tongue was firmly planted in my cheek of course 

Would very much like to make the next meet and will watch for the post


----------

